# Shemp or Curly?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Who did you like best?

jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Curly all the way! The ones that followed him never measured up, imo. I love those guys!


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

woop, woop, woop, woop, woop, nyah, nyah, a wise guy eh?


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

As a member of the The Three Stooges Fan Club and online site, I have to say, CURLY!!!!! Who is Shemp????:third:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Curly. No question about it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What about Curly Joe? Here's a question for you... which were actual brothers, and which one lived the longest?


----------



## Dave_Discus (Oct 16, 2006)

Moe and Curly were brothers....Moe lived longer cuz curly stroked out at 
a reasonably young age. Curly was the man. They say people in public
would come up and abuse Curly in ....slapping...nose tweaking...
HE DIDN'T LIKE IT.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its amazing to me that young people still know who the three stooges are. Is it still being shown on TV?


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

frugalfish said:


> woop, woop, woop, woop, woop, nyah, nyah, a wise guy eh?


Hey, I thought it was "nyuk, nyuk, nyuk?"


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

lol Curly. Shemp always seemed out of place.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Curly definately!!! Shemp was ok but I never liked Joe.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I definitely prefer Curly but can handle Shemp fine. Curly Joe is just sad. 

Yes, it's still on TV. I believe it's on Spike.


----------



## jmanrow (Sep 10, 2006)

Moe, Shemp, and Larry were the original Stooges. Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard were brothers. When Curly had a stroke and could no longer work, Shemp rejoined the Stooges. After Shemp's death, Joe Besser joined Moe & Larry. the last Stooge to work with Moe & Larry was Curly Joe. After the Death of Larry Fine in 1975, Moe died shortly afterwards. Curly-Joe Derita was the last to die in 1993. 
The Three Stooges Official Website


----------



## jmanrow (Sep 10, 2006)

If you get a chance, rent the movie "The Three Stooges" (2000). It is a very well-acted biography of the Stooges' career and lives. The Three Stooges (2000) (TV)


----------

